# Where to Find Car Organ in Montreal



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I've just bought a used car Toyota Corolla 2002. It miss 2 Splash Guard. Do you know where I can find them for a dollar or two?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by car organ unless you mean a donor (wrecked) car. A dollar or two sounds a little low. 

Try a wrecker or someone on kijiji / craigs list selling parts off their own damaged Corolla if you're willing to pay more than a dollar or two.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know how it say it for car so I compare it to human. Scrap car is like a dead human body and we need remaining good parts of the car to help another car to survive. Most of the seller on kijiji sell scrap car instead of it's part.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a donor car you're looking for - wrecked or scrapped. 

You say most sellers. You only need to find one that will sell you the part. Otherwise contact a wrecker that sells used parts.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Now I know exactly who i'm looking for. A wrecker. You know one?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I didn't know what a car organ was, so I Googled it.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Buy a pair of rubber boots and a membership card at a car wash?lol
Good luck finding the perfect set of splash guards 
you could get close at your local scrap yard but i doubt you will find the perfect pair
something close prob 100%
but who would be able to tell anyhow
only you likely.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, I know of several but they're about 1000kms away from you.

lol, hey jude.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rexkh said:


> I don't know how it say it for car so I compare it to human. Scrap car is like a dead human body and we need remaining good parts of the car to help another car to survive.
> 
> Most of the seller on kijiji sell scrap car instead of it's part.


I have no experience in Montreal but here are a few links I found.
http://mtlautoparts.com/
http://www.automotix.net/partshotline-quebec-montreal.html
http://www.autoreno.com/en/

Though splash guards are relatively common parts so you might also be able to go to something like Canadian Tire or Napa Auto Parts or similar.

Sometimes online parts dealers can be found that will ship the parts to your door (though the US exchange or mistakenly ordering the wrong part are a risk).


Do you know anyone with a car who might be able to direct you to a good parts supplier?


Cheers


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^I don't think the problem relates to finding splash guards. There are numerous sources for them, with the simplest being walking into a Toyota dealership parts dept. 

The issue is the OP is looking to spend $1-$2 for his or her 2 splash guards.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The part in post # 3 responding to the suggestion of kijiji / craigs list that says "Most of the seller on kijiji sell scrap car instead of it's part" suggests that the first step of finding a place to buy just the part has yet to be solved. Without being able to buy just the part, IMO one can't move to step two of what the price is.

Now someone with experience with cars and car part buying is going to recognise that the desired price might not be possible. :biggrin:
Based on the other threads, I suspect the OP is new to the process/choices/prices.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

donald said:


> ... Good luck finding the perfect set of splash guards
> you could get close at your local scrap yard but i doubt you will find the perfect pair


Perhaps you mean "pristine condition"?

If you mean "the right fit", the wreckers I use have stopped allowing customers to go into the yard (likely because of insurance costs). You plug into their web site the make, model, year then their database tells you if they have the part. If you have any questions, you call and the person on the phone asks questions. 

If you like the price, they tell you when to show up to pick up the part(s) and pay.


Cheers


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Eclectic12 said:


> The part in post # 3 responding to the suggestion of kijiji / craigs list that says "Most of the seller on kijiji sell scrap car instead of it's part" suggests that the first step of finding a place to buy just the part has yet to be solved. Without being able to buy just the part, IMO one can't move to step two of what the price is.
> 
> Now someone with experience with cars and car part buying is going to recognise that the desired price might not be possible. :biggrin:
> Based on the other threads, I suspect the OP is new to the process/choices/prices.
> ...


Once again, the issue is not where to find new splash guards at a parts stores or at the dealer. That is simple since there are many easily available sources, that the OP has evidently ruled out since he/she is looking for "organ" cars, knowing a "new" part will otherwise be expensive. 

We both know the real issue is finding a part for $1-2 - even if able to be found used it will certainly be more than a buck or 2 as I suggested in my first post. Yes, the OP is obviously new to car ownership, and it seems to the realities of car ownership costs. 

Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Really?

You honestly think the person who wanted to buy a car, didn't have insurance and wondered if they needed insurance to test drive a car where the car's owner has a suspended license is already aware of the various sources of parts for said car?
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/71002-I-need-someone-to-test-drive-a-car

This sounds like a person without a lot of experience. 

I would have phoned insurance companies to get their take on it, long before I posted on an anonymous internet forum where the info may be 100% correct but be 100% useless as it applies to another part of the country. 

This confidence that sources are already known then rejected seems a bit of a leap to me ... but whatever. 
IAC, I seem no harm in making sure the OP knows there are several places to check. What the OP finds is YMMV situation anyway.


Cheers


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't need splash guard any more as my car run just fine without it but my car seem to drink more gas in the city. I think I want to try replacing fuel injector hoping it will save me more gas in a long run. By the way, my car is 2002 which is 15 years old now so I just want the part from a wrecker but I don't know one in my area.


----------

